# WES report validity



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi,


I got my credentials evaluated by WES on 8-May-2013. I have submitted an EOI for Canada yesterday. Then I got a question, if that report is still valid? or I need to go for evaluation again?


Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You’ll need to do it again. Your results are 5 years old.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> You’ll need to do it again. Your results are 5 years old.




Thanks for your prompt response!



PTE: 7-Nov-2017 | ACS: 22-JAN-2018| EOI: 22-JAN-2018 | V_SC:189| OC: 261311, Points: 75 | 189 Invite Received: 7-Feb-18| Visa Lodged: 9-Feb-2018

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> You’ll need to do it again. Your results are 5 years old.



So, do I need to send the transcripts again to WES or since WES already have my transcripts, request them for re-evaluation? Thanks.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ausysdhome said:


> So, do I need to send the transcripts again to WES or since WES already have my transcripts, request them for re-evaluation? Thanks.


Ask WES. Since they’re the ones who have already done the evaluation and will re-evaluate them, they are the only ones who can give you _concise_ and _accurate_ information as to what they want you to do.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Ask WES. Since they’re the ones who have already done the evaluation and will re-evaluate them, they are the only ones who can give you _concise_ and _accurate_ information as to what they want you to do.



Thanks. makes sense. I have already sent them an email.


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,
I have completed my MBA from Sikkim Manipal University.
Please suggest if WES or any other regulatory body will consider that as my "Master's" degree or not?

Kindly confirm at the earliest.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

htgaus said:


> Hi,
> I have completed my MBA from Sikkim Manipal University.
> Please suggest if WES or any other regulatory body will consider that as my "Master's" degree or not?
> 
> ...


We cannot answer that, but the Indian education system is not up to Canadian standards so it is entirely possible that it will not be.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

colchar said:


> We cannot answer that, but the Indian education system is not up to Canadian standards so it is entirely possible that it will not be.



This is not about any education system. It is to map the education credential received in a country (in this case India) to the Canadian education standards.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

htgaus said:


> Hi,
> I have completed my MBA from Sikkim Manipal University.
> Please suggest if WES or any other regulatory body will consider that as my "Master's" degree or not?
> 
> ...



The best way is to ask WES. Also they may ask you to apply for evaluation.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ausysdhome said:


> This is not about any education system. It is to map the education credential received in a country (in this case India) to the Canadian education standards.



Good grief.

When the Indian education system is not up to Canadian standards it stands to reason that a degree from India might not be considered equivalent to the same degree in Canada and would be considered equivalent only to a lower credential.


----------

